# What are the must haves for a T collection?



## swade655 (Aug 23, 2006)

started this as a curiosity, I am sure there are other threads on this already.  

I own only 8 t's and tend to be very picky in what I purchase, I have been though several others and just sold them off leaving me with what i consider my must haves    

as of 2 new purchases that havent arrived yet, it will make 10

here's my list and my opinions of the ones  I own

b.smithi (must have)
a.versicolor (must have)
h.Lividium (must have)
P. Cambridgei (I love this guy,  but not sure if i would consider him a must)
t. blondi (must have)
p. irminia (must have)
p. regalis (another one I love but not sure)
g. rosea (not a must, but if u got t's u probably have one already, plus the kids have to have a pet too) 

when shipment arrives 
p. metallica (paid for today no opinion yet)
b.emelia (fist one I ever owned no opinion yet)

I dont want a list of all your t's,  just an idea of what u think are the basics of a good collection. 

hoping to expand to about 20 in the near future.  thought i would pick your brains! 

GOD I AM ADDICTED TO THIS SITE!


----------



## swade655 (Aug 23, 2006)

I Guess I Lied A Little
 I Actually Have More Than 8 But They Are Multiples Or Significant Others To The Ones Listed
11 Total 
Lucky 13 After Shipments


----------



## Webs We Weave (Aug 23, 2006)

I'd include a Green Bottle Blue in that mix.  They are very nice looking spiders (IMO).


----------



## swade655 (Aug 23, 2006)

one vote for  Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

I have to agree with that suggestion 
lost a gbb sling to a bad molt a year ago, havent replaced yet


----------



## Geography Guy (Aug 23, 2006)

I would say M. robustum (I love the colour) or a T.blondi (I love big Ts )

Cheers,


----------



## swade655 (Aug 23, 2006)

yes i love my blondi .. full of piss and vinegar


----------



## pinkfoot (Aug 23, 2006)

swade655 said:
			
		

> started this as a curiosity, I am sure there are other threads on this already.
> 
> I own only 8 t's and tend to be very picky in what I purchase, I have been though several others and just sold them off leaving me with what i consider my must haves
> 
> ...


Bro'

You already have a collection of must-haves! Anything else is greedy!


----------



## swade655 (Aug 23, 2006)

pinkfoot said:
			
		

> Bro'
> 
> You already have a collection of must-haves! Anything else is greedy!



guess I am greedy,   let me think.  ..... :? ..... yep i am greedy


----------



## swade655 (Aug 23, 2006)

ok I guess my first post was too long.

lets play fill in the blank.....

Every tarantula collection should have a/an __________ in it.

this is a test you will be graded...lol

hint.  Tarantula/cage/substrate are all wrong answers.

I can see I am going to be intolerable today,  I apologize in advance


----------



## swade655 (Aug 23, 2006)

wow that was huge sorry


----------



## secular (Aug 23, 2006)

going with that theme i'd say every collection should have:

Brachypelma sp.
Avicularia sp.
Aphonopelma sp.
A. geniculata
C. cyaneopubescens
G. pulchra

for starters at least...


----------



## swade655 (Aug 23, 2006)

now we are headed the right direction..... thanks secular


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Aug 23, 2006)

every collection should have a :

C. cyaneopubescens
P. murinus
N. chromatus


----------



## MindUtopia (Aug 23, 2006)

If we are talking basic essential spiders that everyone can afford and usually keep alive, I would say B. smithi (which is funny because I've never had one myself!) and A. versicolor, but you have both of those already.  If you want to talk really cool stuff that most people don't have, that are kinda on the pricey side and hard to find, but I think totally rock, I would say M. mesomelas, P. metallica, and C. elegans......but I also have a P. metallica and 3 C. elegans on the way next week, so I may be particularly partial to those right now.


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Aug 23, 2006)

G. PULCHRA  :drool:


----------



## Windchaser (Aug 23, 2006)

To be honest I am not sure you can really define a general list. Much of what one person considers a "must have" depends on that person's interest. Some people prefer arboreals, others NW tarantulas, others specific colors (fashion conscience collectors  ), while other prefer size or OW tarantulas. So in reality one person's must have is another person's definite no.


----------



## swade655 (Aug 23, 2006)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> To be honest I am not sure you can really define a general list. Much of what one person considers a "must have" depends on that person's interest. Some people prefer arboreals, others NW tarantulas, others specific colors (fashion conscience collectors  ), while other prefer size or OW tarantulas. So in reality one person's must have is another person's definite no.


  I must say I do agree completely,  but it sure is fun to see what people cant live without. and everyone has made some great suggestions regardless of  ow, nw, arb, or terr bias.  I love 'em all and I am sure others can relate


----------



## Mina (Aug 23, 2006)

Since I assume you are asking for everyones opinions, here would be mine, in no particulr order,

G. pulchra, for beauty and temperment
Any avic, for beauty, temperment, and those cute little toes
A. chalcodes, beauty and temperment
C. cyaneopubescens, unreal color, stunning beauty, ability to teleport
G. aureostriata, size, temperment ( and yes, I think they are pretty too)
A. geniculata, personality, size, looks
B. smithi, a classic
B. boehmei, again with the appearance

Of course, I adore all of my T's and would put them on any must have list just because I have them.  I tried to be very objective here and pretend I was starting out with none, and then go for what I would want.


----------



## swade655 (Aug 23, 2006)

Mina said:
			
		

> Since I assume you are asking for everyones opinions, here would be mine, in no particulr order,
> 
> I tried to be very objective here and pretend I was starting out with none, and then go for what I would want.


good thinking and great choices!


----------



## Thoth (Aug 23, 2006)

Mina listed many I would have listed, though in addition I would add (not mentioned by any other),
C.crawshayi
E.pachypus or longiceps
C (or D lost track).cyclosternum
L.parahybana
Pamphobeteus sp. (any one would be great)
X.immanis or intermedia (pricey though)
Monocentropus balfouri (current holy grail of ts perhaps. If you can find and afford it  go for it.)

Ultimately its what you like.


----------



## swade655 (Aug 23, 2006)

mmmmmmmm   Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## swade655 (Aug 23, 2006)

anyone have a general report on x. immanis attitude and habits.    it is only a couple notches down my list


----------



## _Nagash_ (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello!
This is my first "post" at this forum.
I  apologize in advance for my bad English.
I`m from Norway, we catch polar bears roaming our streets instead of learning english 
I think you need to add a H.Minax to that list. 
With that said, you have a realy cool collection, with many of my own favourites as H.Lividum(The king!),a.versicolor(Scout),t. blondi(soldier)  and at least,but not last,p. regalis(assasin)!

greetings 
Robin aka Nagash(nick from "The black angels fallen from grace", DIMMU BORGIR!


----------



## Anansi (Aug 23, 2006)

must haves depend on what you're looking for in a T and moreover, if you are a genus completist, etc...

I choose Ts based on their habits and temperament. that said, I buy Ts which dont web too much; stay out in the open the majority of the time; eat a lot; and reach a good size. Over the course of my T collecting, a time period which spans roughly 13 years (I'm 26), I've had over 80 Ts... all juveniles to adults, not like 20 fasciatum spiderlings pushing up my count. My perennial favorites are as follows (I also own all of these except for ruhnai and klassi):

g. pulchra - docile, simple and black, yet elegant. 
b. smithi - hobby classic, gets a good size, and is relatively calm
b. emilia - gotta love the black triangle on it's ceph. eats a lot and is docile
a. geniculata - def one of my favorite Ts of all time. size, looks, and appetite
g. aureostriata - absolutely love this T
n. chromatus - the punk rocker of Ts. ive heard they are nervous, but mine seems calm. some of the most vibrant colors of a terrestrial
b. albopilosum - sure it's relatively cheap, common, and not "exotic", but I love the shaggy appearance, the voracious appetite, and the fact it's so easy going
b. klassi - beautiful T
b. ruhnai - another beautiful T

so looking at my list, one could assume I'm partial to grammastola and brachypelma, and that's true because they are such great genus', yeilding some of the best Ts for captivity. 

there are a lot of Ts I think are fantastic looking e.g., cambridgei, irminia, regalis, lividum, etc but dont really care for them b/c they stay hidden for so much of the time.


----------



## asher8282 (Aug 23, 2006)

i give another vote for GBB and OBT red phase


----------



## maxident213 (Aug 23, 2006)

Every T keeper should have a Genic.  Size, appetite, markings/colourings, _relative_ docility, and that one elusive quality that many Ts lack: out-in-the-open-ness!


----------



## swade655 (Aug 23, 2006)

_Nagash_ said:
			
		

> Hello!
> This is my first "post" at this forum.
> I  apologize in advance for my bad English.
> I`m from Norway, we catch polar bears roaming our streets instead of learning english
> ...


welcome to the boards, thanks for the compliments and suggestions,  i hopre you find everyone here as helpful as i have.


----------



## swade655 (Aug 23, 2006)

seems like the king of the must haves is a GBB so far.


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'd say most ppl have basically the same thing but I would add the A.brocklenhurtsi its kinda like the A.genic but it a more of a bolder white on its legs also add the E.cyanognathus to. Here is a few more- A.juruenicola,B.ruhnaui ,G.alticeps and G.actaeon,G.inheringi,B.cyaneifemur

Oh opps getting into my want list LOL


----------



## Static_69 (Aug 23, 2006)

lets play fill in the blank.....

Every tarantula collection should have a/an __H. maculata__________ in it.

this is a test you will be graded...lol

hint.  Tarantula/cage/substrate are all wrong answers.


----------



## Mina (Aug 23, 2006)

Thoth and Swade655,

I'm an idiot!!!!  *slaps hand to forehead*  I totally forgot about L. parahybana!!!  The two I have would not be happy with me if they knew.  Sorry for spacing, and thanks for reminding me Thoth.  I'm gonna go apologize to my spiders.

Mina


----------



## Fingolfin (Aug 23, 2006)

swade655 said:
			
		

> seems like the king of the must haves is a GBB so far.


Yeah, I am going to give them a vote as well. I am really loving my sling right now.


----------



## swade655 (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks again for all the replies


----------



## jw73 (Aug 24, 2006)

Definitely B. smithi, Ch. cyanobuescens, G. rosea, A. metallica, L. parahybana.


----------



## TheNatural (Aug 24, 2006)

first step Ts:
- Grammostola genus - pulchra (IMO - a must)
- Avicularia genus - avicularia (classic)
- Brachypelma genus - smithi (classic)
- Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (easy and collored)
- Acanthoscurria geniculata (big)
- Lasiodora genus - parahybana (cheap and big)

second steps Ts:
- Theraphosa blondi (agressive)
- Poecilotheria genus- regalis (fast)
- Psalmopoeus genus- irminia (fast)
- Pterinochilus murinus (agressive)
- Citharischius crawshayi (agressive)

third step Ts:
- Poecilotheria metallica (expensive)
- Monocentropus balfouri (expensive)
- Xenesthis immanis (expensive)
and all others impossible to afford, hehehehe :}


----------



## hyena65 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens-Grammostola Pulchra-Lasiodora Parahybana.  Definately must haves.:drool:


----------



## Bark (Aug 24, 2006)

Something old (classic) - B Smithi or B Emilia
Something relatively new (that is affordable) - g aureostriata. p regalis  
Something big -  L difficilis, L parahybana, or T Blondi
and something greenish-blue - A Versicolor or GBB


----------



## swade655 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bark said:
			
		

> Something old (classic) - B Smithi or B Emilia
> Something relatively new (that is affordable) - g aureostriata. p regalis
> Something big -  L difficilis, L parahybana, or T Blondi
> and something greenish-blue - A Versicolor or GBB


sounds like you consulted a wedding planner


----------



## swade655 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok 

so far here are the leaders by mention

C. Cyaneopubescens- 10 mentions
B. Smithi- 7
G. Pulchra- 6
L. Paryhybana-5
T. Blondi- 5
A. Versicolor-4
P. Regalis-4

it was a quick count so I apologize if I missed a mention


----------



## swade655 (Aug 24, 2006)

50 different T's have been mentioned......  Yep ... I'm a dork, I am keepin track.


----------



## DanHalen (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm surprised that no one's mentioned a P. Subfusca?  

I got my P. Tiginawesseli earlier this week, but I'd still stick with Subfusca given the choice


----------



## _Nagash_ (Aug 24, 2006)

So many spiders,so little space, money and time.....


----------



## bananaman (Aug 24, 2006)

Most people mention new worlders...

I'd have to say P.murinus and a Ceratogyrus (bechuanicus IMO)...


----------



## Nerri1029 (Aug 25, 2006)

bananaman said:
			
		

> Most people mention new worlders...
> 
> I'd have to say P.murinus and a Ceratogyrus (bechuanicus IMO)...



I'm with you.. 
I love Baboon Spiders 

so any Africans

ESP 
- _H. maculata_
- _S. caleatum_
- _Ceratogyrus *anything*_
What would a collection be without an OBT ??


----------



## rockstar (Aug 25, 2006)

b. smithi /                    mexican redknee
b. auratum  /                mexican flameknee
b. boehmei /                 mexican fireleg
a. seemani /                 costarican zebra, or stripeknee
g. rosea    /                  chilean rose
c. cyaneopubescens    / green bottle blue
h. lividum /                   cobalt blue
p. murinus  /                 usambara baboon
t. blondi      /                goliath 
x. immanis  /                 lesserback
n. chromatus  /             red and white
h. maculata   /              ornamental baboon
p. regalis     /                indian ornamental
a. versicolor    /             antilles pinktoe


----------



## stubby8th (Aug 26, 2006)

My 'MUST-HAVES' in a T collection, huh? OK. Well, these are what I am partial to anyway:

Avicularia versicolor - encapsulates all the best in avics, IMO.

Brachypelma albopilosum - underated, awsome T

Brachypelma emelia - good looks, great personality!

Brachypelma smithi - ditto

Ephebopus murinus - now here's one - lots of attitude, but man - what a good-looker! and absolutely vicious toward her prey.

Eupalaestrus campestratus - a 'stone', one you can sit through a movie with! Great looking T too, black & white femur stripes with long pink hairs.

Grammastola aurostriata - docile and large!

Lasiodora parahybana - awsome T! Get a sling for sure; grows fast and large!


----------



## nhojz (Aug 26, 2006)

*...*

nhandu chromatus
t. blondi
a. versicolor
g. pulchra


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't think there are any must haves. Nobody must have any T. But anybody who wants a T should get one he can take care of. 

If you really boil it all down, you might chose them for colour or behaviour. If you chose by color you might end up with thousands of them. If you chose by behaviour you could stop with three. One arboreal, one grounder and a digger.

Once you *already have* T's and some of them are male there could be potentially some must haves by you getting females for them so that you can breed the males before they die, but that's as "must have" as I see it.


----------



## Arachnokid 93 (Aug 26, 2006)

I love the G.aureostriata a must in my book.


----------



## gagamboy (Aug 26, 2006)

P. baeri...

Reason:
i have more than 10 T's both OW and NW and i always feed my P. baeri last.  Primarily because of all the T's i managed to own, the P. baeri gives the best show ever. it does not just sit tight and wait for the prey to come to it.
the moment it senses the infortunate cricket/roach touch its web, it would come out of its burrow and run after it across the enclosure until it is caught.  
and take note, it even goes after prey nearly equal its size!!
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## swade655 (Aug 27, 2006)

ok I took everones opinions to heart a bit.... 
recently added a gbb and a b. boehmi
ordering a parybana and p. subfusca today


----------



## bananaman (Aug 27, 2006)

PTERINOCHILUS MURINUS!!!


----------



## Darkmacheen (Aug 27, 2006)

I really have to say that i love my C. Fasciatum and my C.Huahini. IMO they would be a great t for any collection


----------



## Steve Nunn (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,
Anything black or brown, no colours 

When you've kept for years and all the colourful rocks get boring to you, then you will come to the dark side of brown spiders!! It's all about the attitude 

Come to the dark side, come.......

Steve


----------



## pinkfoot (Aug 28, 2006)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Anything black or brown, no colours
> 
> When you've kept for years and all the colourful rocks get boring to you, then you will come to the dark side of brown spiders!! It's all about the attitude
> ...


...I think we'll make you an honourary South African, Oh Dark One..!


----------



## Steve Nunn (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL, funny you should say that, one of my greatest peers, Doug Wallace, an old timer type arachnologist from Rockhampton in Qld (just down the road from me) used to love going to SA on trips with the SA spider club, many, many years ago  The old now obsolete Rocky Arachnological Society was a sister society to the SA Spider Club, we used to exchange info and images all the time 

One day I will get to your beautiful country, there's something about your _Augacephalus_ that I can't ignore, one heck of a nice harpactirine 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Flogger (Aug 28, 2006)

Well I would have to say:

All spiders from the Haplopelma spp as well as a Citharischius crawshayi, T.blondi and A.geniculata.
Those are must haves in my opinion.


----------



## dGr8-1 (Aug 28, 2006)

every collection should have a :

_B.smithi _(for the most TV appearance)
_G.rosea_ (for being the most boring)
_T.blondi _(for sheer size)
_C. cyaneopubescens_ (for being the most colorful)
_P. murinus_ (for being the most insane)
_H.lividum _(most wonderful shades of blue)
_c.crawshayi _(for being the toughest)

Pokies? i don't have any ideas about them... heeheehee
i guess _P.metallica_ (for being the most expensive) hehehe


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Aug 28, 2006)

dGr8-1 said:
			
		

> every collection should have a :
> 
> _B.smithi _(for the most TV appearance)
> _G.rosea_ (for being the most boring)
> ...


Hehe... funny list.   Though I think OBT and lividum would have to battle it out for most insane


----------



## Joanie (Aug 28, 2006)

I think each person should pick out which species are most appealing to them, but here are my "must have" categories:

at least one really colorful species
at least one species with a lot of attitude
at least one laidback species you can handle
at least one really big species
at least one species that is always hungry, so you can feed it for visitors
and (this one is debatable) one obligate burrower species, because when it appears from its hole and you suddenly see your spider again after weeks of thinking you own a cage full of dirt, it is just such a thrill.


----------



## NixHexDude (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd like to cast a vote for P. murinus and A. versicolor. They rock my socks


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Aug 28, 2006)

*My personal must haves:*

P.metallica (gorgeous blue and yellow)
C.cyanopubescens (stunning shades of green)
A.versicolor (gorgeous and docile)
P.regalis (classic arboreal)
B.smithi (beautiful and docile, classic)
C.fimbriatus (everybody needs a heavy webber)
H.gigas (pet holes are a must have)
H.maculata (love the whites and greys)
H.lividum (blue and naughty)


----------



## swade655 (Aug 29, 2006)

i really enjoy everyones opinion,   this might make a good sticky


----------



## Brevis (Aug 29, 2006)

I vote for ch. cyanopubescens, psalmopoeus spp., poecilotheria spp., avicularia spp.


----------



## gumby (Aug 29, 2006)

not in any order:
Avicularia versicolor(color, arboreal)
Brachypelma boehmei(color, display)
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(growth rate, color, active)
Singapore Blue Cyriopagopus sp.(size, color)
Grammostola aureostriata(size, handlable)
Lasiodora parahybana(size, growth rate)
Nhandu chromatus(color, size, active)
Poecilotheria rufilata(color, size, active)
Pterinochilus murinus(color, attitude, active)
Theraphosa blondi(size, attitude)


----------



## Evangelion (Aug 29, 2006)

If I have to choose:

Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria rufilata
Psalmopoeus irminia
Avicularia metallica
Cyriopagopus spec "blue"

Regards Thomas


----------



## jw73 (Aug 30, 2006)

Rufilata is quite rare as Cyriopagopus spec "blue". Why do you think they are must have ?


----------



## Evangelion (Aug 31, 2006)

Because they're extremly good looking. No startes sure, but if you choose to pay the price and know where to get them, they're real must haves in my opinion. They're not that hard to get, especially the rufilata.

regards Thomas


----------



## BigHairy8's (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Swade. Sounds like you have most of the must haves. But here is mine.

X. IMANNIS. IMO one of the most beautiful T's out there. Similar temperment to a mello T. blondi. Hair kicker, but not near as bad as the blondi's. Likes moist substate, semi burrower. 
ANYTHING POKIE...can't go wrong.
H. SCHMIDTI..gold or black, buy'em both. Talk about attitude! Awesome OW's.
A. GENICULATA...IMO one of the best "show" species. Pretty, big and visible.

My 2 cents!


----------



## swade655 (Aug 31, 2006)

ok, with some nerve racking decisions and lots of studying, here is my new list of T's. I bought several this last week.  dont feel bad if I didnt choose your favorite.... there is a list of coming soon spiders also.

1.1.0 B Smithi
0.1.1 A Versi
1.0.0 P. Irminia
1.0.0 P. Cambrigei
0.1.0 P. Regalis
0.0.1 H. Incei
0.0.1 P. Metallica
0.0.1 P. Subfusca
0.1.0 A. Aviculara
0.1.0 G. Rosea
0.0.1 C. Cyanapubescans
1.0.1 H. Lividium
0.1.0 T. Blondi
1.0.0 B. Boehmi
0.0.1 B. Emelia
0.0.1 E. Pachypus
0.0.1 C. Fasciatum

thanks again for tons of ideas everyone!!!!!

might as well keep the suggestions going anyhow because I am sure other people are studying up for new T's too!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Sep 15, 2006)

I like the P. rufilata I have one now.. nice spiders.. but there is one I havent seen mentioned that i think is a GREAT spider.. thats Phormictopus cancerides
mine is blue now with beautiful metallic pink ighlights on the carapace and legs with dark velvety hair on the abdomen and pink setae.. very nice spider.. and quite the attitude!! quick grower too.. and C.crawshayi is great aside from the not growing part`:0)


----------



## US Arachnids (Dec 22, 2010)

The must haves.............Honestly all of them. It all starts from the beginning and getting ones you like, Then getting more expensive ones, then getting the "must haves" and then become an addiction


----------



## txgsxr (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone else have a text doc say enough already, lmao

The list of Ts to get has more then tripled after this thread. lol


----------



## Bosing (Dec 22, 2010)

Must haves?

If I were to choose one from the species that I am familiar with, here goes:

Avicularia versicolor
Brachypelma klaasi
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Grammostola pulchra
Tapinauchenius latipes
Poecilotheria metallica
Monocentropus balfouri
Nhandu trippepi
Heteroscodra maculata
Theraposa blondi
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Ephebopus murinus
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Ceratogyrus marshalli
And a lot more!


----------



## losct2381 (Dec 23, 2010)

I must have all of them lol


----------



## Vespula (Dec 23, 2010)

No collection is complete til you have a Pterinochulus murinus!


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Dec 23, 2010)

_Chromatopelma cyanoepubescens _


----------



## KoriTamashii (Dec 23, 2010)

Avicularia versicolor. Too striking NOT to have!


----------



## Thegloryfades (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats my wish list 
Obt
P.irminia
T.blondi
Gbb
P.metallica
A.genic


----------



## Andrei (Dec 23, 2010)

I think that in any serious colection must be at least one representat of the most common genus. So, there must be a tarantula from:

Brachypelma
Grammostola
Haplopelma
Pamphobeteus
Avicularia
Poecilotheria
A baboon - any african tarantula will be ok

And any collection must have a star, and that could be P metallica, E olivacea, M balfouri, X immanis sp blue, M peterklaasi, etc.


----------



## Armstrong5 (Dec 23, 2010)

a GBB is a must in every collection


----------



## Musicwolf (Dec 23, 2010)

Andrei said:


> I think that in any serious colection must be at least one representat of the most common genus. So, there must be a tarantula from:
> 
> Brachypelma
> Grammostola
> ...


Oooh, I'm close:

B. smithi and B. albopilosum
G. pulchra
H. lividum
apparently I need to get a Pamphobeteus
A. avic and A. metallica
P. ornata, P. rufilata, and P. regalis
No african tarantulas, but I'd like to submit my 2 Aussies instead Phlogius sp. "pq113"

and my star - - P. metallica.

Oh, almost forgot - - I do have the requisite GBB and agree that everyone should have one.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 23, 2010)

Great Basin Ben said:


> _Chromatopelma cyanoepubescens _


I don't have a T, but based on everything I've read, that may be my first one.

Tom


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Dec 23, 2010)

I find it interesting that the only must have T on everyone's list I seem to have is Monocentropus balfouri... and I have over 350 Ts.


----------



## BayBredBeardies (Dec 28, 2010)

Introvertebrate said:


> I don't have a T, but based on everything I've read, that may be my first one.
> 
> Tom


Pretty good choice  I'm getting my first GBB next week


----------



## TrentinG (Dec 28, 2010)

id say a P ornata, C Darlingi, G pulchra, A versicolor, GBB, and E cyanognathus


----------



## webbedone (Dec 28, 2010)

Going to go with

L. parahybana
A. genic
G. pulchra
G.Rosea
B. smithii
A. versicolor
GBB
P. Metallica
P. Regalis
T.blondi
H. Gigas

aww what the heck GOT TO CATCH EM ALL!!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 28, 2010)

BayBredBeardies said:


> Pretty good choice  I'm getting my first GBB next week


Congrats.  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Vespula (Dec 28, 2010)

webbedone said:


> aww what the heck GOT TO CATCH EM ALL!!


Amen to that...


----------



## Kirsten (Dec 28, 2010)

What i've got: Listed in my profile...

What i want: P. regalis
                  L. parahybana
                  N. chromatus
                  C. elegans
                  G. rosea RCF

 And..another A. aurantiaca as my little one passed away =(


----------



## Kathy (Dec 28, 2010)

Ohhh....I must be doing something right, I have a lot of the ones that are listed!


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Dec 28, 2010)

Kathy said:


> Ohhh....I must be doing something right, I have a lot of the ones that are listed!


I disagree with this. You should obtain and take care of those that appeal to you. Not what everyone else has or recommends.


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Dec 29, 2010)

you really should have these:
Lasiodora parahybana
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
Theraphisa blondi (the real one)
Poecilotheria metallica (this is always a must)
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma albiceps
Poecilotheria ornata
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Pelinobius muticus (formerly C.crawshayi)
OBT
Avic. purpurea
Haplopelma lividum
and the rarest of them all M. Balfouri


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Dec 30, 2010)

> you really should have these:
> Lasiodora parahybana
> Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
> Theraphisa blondi (the real one)
> ...


What's wrong with the not “real” t blondi. They are probly hybrids between t blondi and t aphosis. Hybrids are stronger and more hardy. That's why pure bred dogs and cats can have problems. I own a t burgundy (male ):  ) and he is one of my favorite in my collection.


----------



## TrentinG (Dec 30, 2010)

GBB
P Ornata
P Cambridgei or irminia
A Versicolor 
LP
C darlingi or other horned baboon 
M Balfouri or P Metallica
H Gigas or H lividum
A geniculata or brocklehursti
G pulchra
Some Aphonopelma
:worship:


----------



## Arachnos (Dec 30, 2010)

The ones I could not live without, so in my opinon a must have...

Avicularia versicolor
Lasiodora parahybana
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria metallica
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Haplopelma lividum

Makes me sick just thinking of not having them! :barf:


----------



## phily1579 (Dec 30, 2010)

Any serious collection would have
 Obt, gbb, king baboon, maculata, pokies, lividum,any one of horned baboon. I have greater horned baboon, feather leg, murinis, smithi, pulcher.


----------



## cosmo82 (Dec 31, 2010)

i really had to get in on this
My t's that i couldn't be without
B. Smithi
B. Emilia
G. Pulchra
G. Aureostriata
H. Lividum
P. Murinus
M. Balfouri
GBB
P. Regalis
A. Avicularia
I love them all, but these are my babies


----------



## jimip (Dec 31, 2010)

thats a formidable list there.


----------



## advan (Dec 31, 2010)

A. diversipes, best lookin' legs


----------



## cosmo82 (Dec 31, 2010)

jimip said:


> thats a formidable list there.


i'm still waiting on a P. Metallica and then i think that will have all bases covered.
i'm concentrating on the brachypelma and grammostola, trying to get a complete collection of both genus


----------



## ArachnidJackson (Dec 31, 2010)

I dont want a list of all your t's,  just an idea of what u think are the basics of a good collection. 

hoping to expand to about 20 in the near future.  thought i would pick your brains! 

GOD I AM ADDICTED TO THIS SITE![/QUOTE]

1~ There is no basics of a good collection. I take that back, Grammostola Rosea would be basic and is a must have because they are the grand of all time must have starter tarantula, they are generically and generally the first and foremost of the collection/hobby. I have 6, they are each different and I wouldn't get rid of a one. They live long as piss as well. I have a 10 year old, she is quite the character.
2~The entire genus of Avicularia is a must have in my opinion. It is my goal to keep and breed every available species in this genus.

3~ I am thinking I will feel the same way about the 
Holothele incei (Trinidad Olive) which I will shortly be starting the beginning of a colony project. I would like to see several generations worth of off spring in this colony. I would love to see several hundred living together in unison.

4~ At the moment my brain is not worth picking because I have been up for 3, almost 4 days with no sleep because I have been redoing my chill spot and researching a few T species I am interested in obtaining. Also plenty of price checks within 10+ sites to make sure I am getting the best possible deal.


----------



## cosmo82 (Dec 31, 2010)

ArachnidJackson said:


> 2~The entire genus of Avicularia is a must have in my opinion.
> 
> My sister shares the same opinion and she too is going for the complete genus


----------

